# Development of fear-aggression



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello! I got *Summit*, my *white shepherd*, about 5 months ago from a rescue organization and we have successfully bonded and enjoy frisbee and hiking every day! When I first got him he was very sick and *shy of mostly men, but really wary of all strangers.* His shyness at the time manifested itself by him avoiding people that made him nervous, which I thought was okay. More recently he has been *fiercely barking at some people he doesn't trust, hair on end.* I can always calm him down right away, but then *over Easter he nipped my father* on the back of the leg when my father was walking away from him...twice in two days! (He was great with everyone else). I am concerned that this is an *escalation of fear-aggression*, which is the one trait I tried to avoid when selecting a dog. He obviously needs professional help, but I'm *wondering if anyone has had success with a fear-aggressive shepherd that can offer some tips*? I got a dog so I'd have a hiking companion so I can't have him nipping at people. So far he's great with strangers, but seems to grow distrustful of some people over time. Help??!:help:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

A bite to the back, low on your Dad - classic example of fear biting. I have a FA, best thing I did was locate a behaviorist who has worked extensively with GSD and other large working breeds.

Before finding her, Woolf and I had been with 2 different trainers, and after those, talked with many more before finding Chris.

Work on the 'watch me' command. That will be your best friend to use. Keep your dog below threshold. Watch for tension in the body, around the mouth and eyes. Watch his focus, how intent is he on looking at a person. First signs, redirect his focus elsewhere. 

I know with Woolf, it helps if people ignores him. Doesn't look at him, try to touch or talk to him, then once he has settled and does the sniffing, they can offer treats and he is ok.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

as said above, the best thing you can do is have strangers completely ignore him. this takes the pressure off them. no touch, no talk, no eye contact. also good advice about learning the signal he gives, watch his body lauguage. i would not push anyone on him that will just make it worse. and it is definitely fear biting low and to the backside of someone. try to remember what might have triggered him about the person he bit, or the situation he was in prior to that. i woud also keep him leashed around people, keep him busy doing Obedience. maybe set a small group up outside all standing around, practice weaving in and out of the people with him on leash and doing focus work, this is more advanced once you acheive the focus. teach him "watch me" use food or toy reward. hold the treat out to the side he will probably look at the food first, hold it there and he will eventually look at you, the minute he looks at you praise and reward. there are lots of different focus exercises you can do.

i will say working with fear dogs takes alot of time and effort, lots of steps forward and back. takes a while to figure out how they tick. but as you work with them and get to know the signals and triggers you will become more successful.

i have a fear dog, who early on nipped people a few times. i started training hard around people, had people play with him with his tug toy, giving food etc. the biggest thing is you need to be the leader in all cases, let them know you will protect them. i also do not let strangers or people approach us, if i see a person approaching i take the initiative to start walking confidently to them. then i stop a few feet from them, make him sit and focus on me. stand and talk to the person, then if my dog gets curious and wants to smell i let him. but still always tell the person to ignore him. it really does take the pressure of them if people just ignore them, really works well. Not sure how old your dog is, but definitely try and get a private trainer that can walk you theough situation so you can become more confident in handling him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to generally work on getting your puppy more confident and secure in general, so specifically they are more well adjusted and stop showing fearful behaviors.

Proper socialization outside the home is a huge help. Confidence in YOU in these situations are key to your puppy knowing it's in a happy world and THEY do not ever have to deal with scary situations themselves cause they have learned that YOU are in control and YOU will deal with anything that comes up. 

Confidence in you take a huge amount of pressure off our puppies so they don't feel helpless and forced to react. 

They only get confidence in you with you showing you ARE in charge and will take control and when they see you calm and happy they will cue from that and learn that everything is just fine. Relax, mom/dad has it!

Treats, tugging, toys, ENGAGEMENT training is a great way to bond with your puppy and have them learn to trust you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

Clicker training is perfect also because WE have to learn how to do it, so that takes the pressure off just the puppy being the problem  . PLUS it's all positive based with tons of treats constantly reinforcing how wonderful our puppy is. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html

Get OUT OF YOUR HOUSE with the puppy. They can get too homebound and wacko if they can't put together that the world is a vast place but you are the common and safe common denominator to follow. We want them a bit uncomfortable and challenged in new places and with new things in an appropriate manner (not overwhelmed). If you just sit on a park bench for an hour with the puppy on leash and watch the world go past (will you pet my puppy and give him a treat) that may be enough for the start.

TEACH TRICKS! That way you can show him off and also have your Dad (with a handful of treats) run him thru his paces. Your Dad acting like you, giving treats like you, and praising like you, will take all the scary away! Do NOT underestimate the value of 'tricks' Read this --> http://www.silvia.trkman.net/tricks.htm


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Mind Games. It helps reinforce that you are the leader, and if you are a good leader, and are not afraid when someone approaches (your dad, for instance), than your dog is taking great liberties in trying to defend him/herself from that person.

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong (click and read through)


----------



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to all for the responses and tips...I have been working on the "watch me" technique since I first got him (I say "look at me"), but I haven't been doing it with treats, so maybe I'll step that up a bit. Summit is about 2 or 3, so who knows what kind of upbringing he had, but I'm hoping for a turn-around in how he responds to various stimuli. I do talke him out, often, and around strangers, and he seems okay with everyone until he gets to know them. I've tried asking my neighbors to ignore him, and those who do are eventually rewarded with his acceptance, but I did sort of force my family members on him. Also my Dad always has his terrier in his lap which nips at the much bigger GSD! I guess that doesn't help. Again, thanks to all for the suggestions. I will look for a qualified trainer and have been meaning to put him in agility so I guess we are on the right track.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

icanhike said:


> he nipped my father on the back of the leg when my father was walking away from him...twice in two days! (He was great with everyone else)...So far he's great with strangers, but seems to grow distrustful of some people over time. Help??!:help:


I think your dog has issues...but has also managed to "read" who he can intimidate and whom he can't. 
Confidence building but also step up your leadership.
Did you check out Mind Games?


----------



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

i did check it out, and like the idea a lot. I already use some of the techniques but will start employing others. Yes, my dog has issues...too bad, I really tried hard to find one that didn't, and he's such a great dog in almost every way...except taht I can't trust him with my dad!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there, 

Don't give up hope! It is possible to rehab fear aggressive dogs and it's good that you're noticing and taking action now. I have had two fear aggressive dogs. One very important thing to understand is that as the dog gains confidence the fear aggression often escalates. Like your dog, Basu was initially very shy around strangers (as in terrified) but then all of sudden turned into Cujo. 

He was 4.5 when I adopted him and he was a lifelong project but he became a great hiking companion, good with my family, etc. and excellent with other dogs and my cat. I did always have to watch him like a hawk around strangers and especially strange men though and he could only be off leash when hiking or on neutral territory (he also had territorial aggression). 

I did A LOT of reading to understand his behavior and learned to read him very well. I also carefully trained him to a spot in the house (when visitors came over) and used a lot of positive reinforcement for good behaviors and counter conditioning for undesirable behaviors. Like others have suggested, I asked everyone to ignore him and never to make eye contact and had strangers and especially my family members and friends give him lots of really yummy treats. 

I did group obedience classes (positive reinforcement only as corrections are really dangerous with this type of dog) with him and he did 3 levels, graduating from Advanced OB and earning his CGC. 

You might want to condition your dog to a muzzle until you are more confident that he won't bite. 

Good luck!


----------



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

BowWowMeow - thanks for the encouragement, I am not giving up, I am looking for ways to work with this dog. I remember when my last shepherd was about 1 year old and he had some very undesirable behaviors, I felt frustrated like I do now. But I didn't give up and he turned out to be a great dog! The difference was that the last one had no fear issues, so I'm learning new skills. I agree - he is at the stage where he is feeling more confident and is now pushing the envelope instead of backing away. Sigh...all that confidence building I did, maybe! 

I thought about a muzzle when I take him to Mom and Dad's, but then thought he would hate going there even more. So good idea about getting him used to the muzzle, that way he won't negatively associate it with my parent's house. 

Thanks again!  Time to hike some energy off this boy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sure your dad will feel better about him being there, too!

But be aware, his attitude will change positively for the muzzle (will know he's defenseless), but if you took it off, he'd probably be the same as before (if that makes sense?)
For instance, we get all types of dogs in rescue, and when we have to do a procedure they do not like, like clip nails, we do sometimes muzzle - and I'm very careful when removing it so as to not get a retaliatory bite!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

icanhike said:


> BowWowMeow - thanks for the encouragement, I am not giving up, I am looking for ways to work with this dog. I remember when my last shepherd was about 1 year old and he had some very undesirable behaviors, I felt frustrated like I do now. But I didn't give up and he turned out to be a great dog! The difference was that the last one had no fear issues, so I'm learning new skills. I agree - he is at the stage where he is feeling more confident and is now pushing the envelope instead of backing away. Sigh...all that confidence building I did, maybe!
> 
> I thought about a muzzle when I take him to Mom and Dad's, but then thought he would hate going there even more. So good idea about getting him used to the muzzle, that way he won't negatively associate it with my parent's house.
> 
> Thanks again!  Time to hike some energy off this boy!


 
Actually you can condition your dog to wear a muzzle to where he will actually enjoy it and get excited when you pick it up. There are a number of methods to do this but essentially you start by showing it to him and treating every time, and then work up to having him stick his nose in it and heavy treats thru it to him and then put it on and heavy treats and an excited happy voice!! Etc., Etc.

It doesn't take very long as we had our pooch looking foreward to it in a single day. And finally treat when he is wearing it and not trying to get it off. they will adopt very quick!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I love these helpful threads that don't end up in a virtual fistfight. Dealing with my first FA GSD myself now, which is a whole new learning curve, and there is a lot of good information here. I know that feeling of sometimes wanting to give up, as I've had it myself. Two steps forward and one step back. I think I tried TOO HARD at first. My FA dog was so undersocialized that I backed off on outside exposure for awhile because I had to work on literally teaching her to live in a house, had to teach her bite inhibition at age 18 months, and then truly bond with her and gain her trust. I don't want to wait too much longer to start exposure again, but in my case stepping back to do the above was absolutely necessary.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I love these helpful threads that don't end up in a virtual fistfight. Dealing with my first FA GSD myself now, which is a whole new learning curve, and there is a lot of good information here. I know that feeling of sometimes wanting to give up, as I've had it myself. Two steps forward and one step back. I think I tried TOO HARD at first. My FA dog was so undersocialized that I backed off on outside exposure for awhile because I had to work on literally teaching her to live in a house, had to teach her bite inhibition at age 18 months, and then truly bond with her and gain her trust. I don't want to wait too much longer to start exposure again, but in my case stepping back to do the above was absolutely necessary.


I was thinking maybe it was me, but it seems lately like there has been more helpfulness around the boards and less of the 'fistfighting'. I hope everybody keeps going on that track, it makes this place even nicer!


----------

